# [App][2.1+] SNOView-Social Network OverView-Chronological presentation Facebook, Twitter, G+ Feeds



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

*Chronological presentation of Facebook, Twitter and Google Plus Feeds.*

Would you like to follow your favorite celebrities on the social networks Facebook, Twitter and Google+ and never miss interesting news?
Or do you want to be informed about current news from your favorite feeds?

Then SNOView (Social Network OverView) will hit the spot!

SNOView is the first android app to show 'public' Google Plus feeds (beside the official g+ app of course)!

Watch the video to see the features!
https://www.youtube....h?v=nbQtEfCdg7Y

*Functional overview:*
* clear and chronological presentation of your favorite feeds from Twitter, Facebook and Google Plus
* no registration for these social networks necessary (!), celebrities and news-sites usually post public news
* Facebook-authentication possible to read your contacts of non-public posts
* detail view (with 3D cover flow) for navigation through all posts
* link to the post on the respective website
* search function for all networks

*Many settings can be personalized:*
* interface could be personalized (modern or original)
* large profile pictures
* adjustable profile order
* notifications for new news
* automatic updates in background
* automatic updates only with available Wi-Fi connection
* automatic update at starting the App
* adjustable update frequency while App is in background
* disable updates (e. g. at night)

*Advantages of full version:*
* unlimited number of feeds (lite-version is restricted to 3 feeds!)
* Facebook authentication
* feeds can be sorted from newest to oldest
* automatic start after reboot
* different post settings (number of posts, notification color)
* further development of new features (lite-version will not get any functional updates!)

HINT: This app is very battery friendly.

*Planned features:*
* widget to see latest news at home screen
* profile categories
* Twitter and Google Plus authentication

*Free *https://play.google....rkoverview.lite
*Paid *https://play.google....networkoverview


----------



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

hey i need some critical feedback to improve my app. thx in advance! greets MOST2K2


----------



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

New update is online:

* Interface improvements
* New 'classic' theme
* Fixed some bugs


----------



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

I made a new video for Social Network OverView 



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.socialnetworkoverview.lite


----------



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey Anthony Farrior made a interview with me!
http://areyouanandro...per-google-app/


----------



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

*New Version is online!*

* App widget added (> Android 3.x)
* Search for all networks possible
* Fixed some bugs and improvements


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

i forget to mention:

the latest version reads your own timeline from facebook.


----------



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

*New Version is online:*
* RSS-Feeds can be added!
* Improved search function
* Enabled some options for the lite version
* Translations for danish and portuguese added


----------



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

*I have made a new version with really cool features!*

* RSS-Feeds errors fixed
* Facebook login available in lite-version
* Many user interface improvements
* RSS-Feeds can be added!
* Improved search function
* Translations for danish and portuguese added


----------



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

*New Version is online:*

* Faster user interface and much more improvements!
* New default profiles added
* Bugs fixed


----------



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

New Version is online!
*★ Crash fixed under Android 2.x
★ Twitter Login possible (read own timeline and import friends)
★ Pictures at Twitter, Facebook and RSS-Feeds available
★ Many optimizations and improvements*


----------



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

Check out this video how to use SNOView!


----------



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

★ Bugs fixed (e. g. disable updates)


----------



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

★ Instagram now supported!
★ Dark skin added
★ Faster loading of feeds
★ Many improvements and issues fixed


----------



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

If someone has new suggestions, just let me know!
In the near future you can adjust the theme for the widget, too.


----------



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

What's in this version:
★ Status updates for Google+ and WhatsApp are now possible, too!!!
★ Status updates (posting!) for Facebook and Twitter are now supported!!!
★ Twitter login now possible in lite version!


----------



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

What's in this version:
★ Bugs fixed
★ Status updates for Google+ and WhatsApp are now possible, too!!!
★ Status updates (posting!) for Facebook and Twitter are now supported!!!
★ Twitter login now possible in lite version!


----------



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

Happy easter to all!


----------



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

★ LinkedIn support (groups)
★ Many bug fixes and user interface improvements!


----------

